# Xbox 360 Help!



## S34NOL (Jun 7, 2009)

There was a problem with my internet at home for a while, since the start of May or so, but now I've got it up and running again and my fookin' xbox wont work (serious withdrawal symptoms). I was hoping maybe it has happened to any of you guys before and maybe you would know how to sort it without having the bother of returning it to Xbox. I sent this to them tonight but it will probably take a while for a reply......

My console freezes when trying to play games, for instance, when I play COD [email protected] it goes through all the motions, takes me to a lobby, then when the game is about to start (the loading screen) it freezes. I've tried it with other games, and even demo's that I have downloaded and it does the same. There are no error codes, nor are there any plashing red lights. There is also nothing blocking any ventilation getting to it, nor is there any other electrical products, nor heat sources near to this. I hope this explains it enough for you, thanks for your help in advance, Sean.

So if any of you guys could help i would be truly greatful.


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

id say its on the way out m8 and probably nothing to do with your net 
try another xbox maybe your neighbours or friends ,
or if you have a reciept bring it back to the shop instead of sending it of and getting it fixed the shop should replace it depending on how old it is ,,

or if a m8 has bought one recently get his reciept and do the same .


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

This sounds like the RRoD might be coming. If it's less than 3 years old, have a look here

http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/support/default.htm


----------



## S34NOL (Jun 7, 2009)

cheers lads, got a reply from them last night, they asked all the questions that i answered in my first email, i replied to it anyway so fingers crossed


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=115856


----------

